# Anyone heard the JMLab Chorus 725?



## sacd lover

They have a great deal on these at Audio Advisor for $699 a pair/ free shipping. I currently have the cheaper but still wonderful sounding JMLab Tantal 509. I dont really need the 725's but the sale is very tempting.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would expect better bass and smoother mids with a similar treble to what I have now. Anyone own these or listened to them at length?


----------



## eyeteeth

Yes & no. I listened to a number of JMLabs last fall but just the Cobalt & Electra lines. JMLab had just done the trickle down technology thing. Tweeters, crossovers, etc had just migrated from one line to the next. Utopia's materials transfered to the Electra, the Electra's to the Cobalt and the Cobalt's to Chorus. 

 A few dealers I dealt with tried to sell off the older versions at "sale" prices failing to bring up the trickled down newer versions on the way, until I mentioned what was going on. The "sale" was not a sale really.

 Just be sure the Chorus is a new 'Chorus S' or an older 'Chorus' at a genuine sale price.


----------



## eyeteeth

I took a peek. 46% off list price sounds pretty good. I wonder what an updated "list price" would be?


----------



## bundee1

I have the old Chorus 706's in my system. System matching is important as the metal tweeters are somewhat bright. They also take a while to break in. They REALLy show off poorly recorded material. I got my system to smooth out through power cords to lower the background noise and increas the bass. My arcam amp also leans towards a warmer sound. I was trying to get a tube integrated to try these out with, but my system finally sounds the way I want it to and Im broke. 

 Stereophile gave them high marks but they tried them with an old Jolida 202 integrated. I paid more for my 706s than what those 725's and 710's are going for.


----------



## sacd lover

Thanks for the input guys. I knew these were not the chorus S. The list for the chorus 725 is $1399 minimum. I have seen the list price as high as $1699 for these. Bundee1 I have JMLab Tantal 509's now with the same tweeter and I am very familiar with the break in and getting that slight brightness worked out. I did it with MIT 750 SERIES 2 speaker cables and a MONARCHY SM-70 PRO amp.


----------



## lini

sacd lover: As far as I remember, your Tantals as well as my Opals still have the older plain titanium inverted dome tweeters, while the now replaced S-less Chorus models should already have the tioxid coated ti tweeters - which were said to sound a little smoother, iirc...

 Personally I could still bite my ass, because I've missed out on Chorus 706s (also plain, no S) recently going here for 99 Euro per piece on sale... *sigh*

 Greetings from Hannover!

 Manfred / lini


----------



## sacd lover

Thanks for the info lini. The brochure I have says tioxide tweeter but it is likely a less costly version. The tantals were the cheapest JMLabs and likely had a scaled down tweeter driver. With the chorus your going up a couple steps in the JMlab line. The only reservation I have is I always seem to prefer two ways over three way speakers. The three ways never sound as coherent and seamless to me. I generally like the speakers with dual mid/ woofer drivers that are a two way or two and a half way with high sensitivity. That is a great buy at AA on the 710's as well. I only have a 25 watt amp so I appreciate the high sensitivity of the 509's and the 725's. The 710's are really 87db/1w/1m, so I doubt they would have enough output in my large room with my current amp; without sounding strained. I paid $499 for the Tantals three or four years ago. This JMLab sale IS very tempting.


----------



## bundee1

Damn Im so tempted to get the 710s as fronts and rebuild a HT system, but the break in was soooo long that I hesitate to go through it again. Im also pretty happy with the way my system sounds now.


----------

